# Worming/Fleaing



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi, Riley had his second jabs this morning, so one more week before 'walkies!!!'
The vet has given me 2 Milbemax tablets for worms, one has been given today and one for 12 weeks and she also gave me Advocate to use at 12 weeks and then every month for fleas and lungworm.
Although I thought I had it all straight while at the vets I am now a bit unclear as to whether the Advocate will do flea and worms from 12 weeks onwards or whether I still need another tablet for some of the worms?

I can call the vet to clarify but wondered first what others did?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

hi, milbemax just does worms so do as vet said one now and one at 12 weeks old the advocate is for fleas and lungworm , personally i do not feel it nessesary to keep putting advocate on every month it is a very strong chemical and long term can cause problems ..or so i have heard , i would rather wormregularly and bath riley every week in a nice shampoo there is no reason why he should get fleas ...unless he is living with cats or outside dogs janice


----------

